# Pago realizado correctamente.



## palamosina

Hola a todos,

Puede alguien ayudarme con este pequeño texto. Estamos traduciendo una parte de la página web en la que se pueden hacer reservas on-line y estoy encallada con el texto alemán ...

"Pago realizado correctamente. Ha recibido un correo electrónico con los detalles de la reserva y los datos de contacto de Finques P.C. para resolver cualquier cuestión de forma ágil."

Mi intento ... mal intento ... soy consciente ... es el siguiente:

Erfolgreicher Zahlung. Sie haben eine Mail bekommt mit den Details Ihrer Buchung und die Kontaktaddresse ... y no se como más seguir ...

Alguien me ayuda, por favor?

Gracias anticipadas ...


----------



## Geviert

En los casos de mensajes electrónicos yo diría:

Zahlung erfolgt! 

[espacio en blanco]

 Sie haben von uns eine E-Mail mit allen Buchungsdetails, Adresse und Info. von Finques P.C. erhalten, um eine schnelle Bearbeitung Ihrer Fragen zu gewährleisten.

o también:

zu einer schnellen Bearbeitung ihrer Fragen haben wir Ihnen eine E-Mail mit... zugesendet (zugesandt).


----------



## jordi picarol

Erfolgreicher Zahlung, en cualquier caso no. Zahlung es femenino.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## palamosina

Geviert, Jordi, muchísimas gracias por vuestra ayuda!!! Ahora veo como de pobre era mi intento!!!  Merci!!!


----------



## Geviert

palamosina said:


> Geviert, Jordi, muchísimas gracias por vuestra ayuda!!! Ahora veo como de pobre era mi intento!!!  Merci!!!



Siempre es bueno esperar un alma teutónica piadosa que nos lea y nos confirme (si ser fe) qué le parece nuestra humilde versión .


----------



## jordi picarol

palamosina said:


> Geviert, Jordi, muchísimas gracias por vuestra ayuda!!! Ahora veo como de pobre era mi intento!!!  Merci!!!


-
Palamosina, ànim, estoy seguro de que tu alemán mejorará mucho
Saludos
Jordi


----------

